# what did i do that for



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Apr 2012)

Went to buy some cork brake pads for the zipp wheels on one of my bikes and ended up seeing a new bike which I liked the look of which I ended up buying, my other half does not seem impressed so I told her its a gift for my father which means I will have to give it away...


----------



## GetAGrip (9 Apr 2012)

Can your Father be persuaded to say "Sorry Son, can't see me riding that. but hey, you keep it lad".
Fifty quid or a good night out may just clinch it for you


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Apr 2012)

My father is an awesome guy, a really decent bloke who i took for granted in my younger years, ive allready spoken to him about the situation which amuses him greatly, he said he's keeping his mouth shut and appreciates the gift greatly.
He said his job as a father is to help me learn as such this may teach me to discuss things with my other half before doing them, or at least think a little
He also said he's looking forward to coming for rides with me but was equally disapointed that he did not end up with bikes like my others.
On the bright side though, if my father starts keeping more active in his later years hopefully he will live longer which matters more to me than any bike. Im sure he has so much more to teach me


----------



## Fubar (9 Apr 2012)

Could you not give your dad one of your old bikes and keep the new one, best of both worlds? Nice comments about your dad, wish mine was still around...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Apr 2012)

The bike my father is getting is a specialized tricross which is a really cool, practical and fun bike. With the tyre width and gerometry its probably an ideal bike for him, im not sure it quite compares to my s-works venge or dogma but its still a great bike. Having said that he is probably teasing me a little about being disapointed, he always likes a good wind up.
The more im thinking it about things, it will be great to spend some time with my father doing something I really enjoy.... I can get always get another bike, dads are harder to come by


----------



## growingvegetables (9 Apr 2012)

Tears in my eyes, sore sides, and a mess of coffee over my screen! You owe me!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2012)

just stand up and tell the other half the truth ................. and...........then.............run for the hills, like the rest of us do


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2012)

biggs682 said:


> just stand up and tell the other half the truth ................. and...........then.............run for the hills, like the rest of us do


 
Or MTFU and tell her to pipe down





And then ride for the hills on your shiny new bike.....


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Apr 2012)

With a Venga and a Dogma you cup was already over flowing, I a with your Mrs!


----------



## tiswas-steve (10 Apr 2012)

In the words of the Spencer Davis Band......... Keep on running !!


----------



## Chrisz (10 Apr 2012)

Ha ha ha!!!!

I have used various excuses to explain the sudden appearance of new cycling kit including;-

Won it in the raffle at the bike shop

Didn't fit a mate so he sold it to me for next to nothing

On loan froma a mate/LBS

P/Xd for my old ones (ally wheels - carbon jobbies)

It's the same one honest - I just painted it so it looks a little different

No, it's just glass fibre with black stained resin


Never "Bought it for my father" though LOL


----------



## tiswas-steve (12 Apr 2012)

I've done the old " it was under half price from E-bay" a few times with various jerseys ....


----------



## Andy_R (12 Apr 2012)

There's also - "oh it's been in the shed for ages, I've just got round to doing it up"


----------

